# Gracie passed the temperament test!!!!!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

A big woo-hoo







for my girl! We drove out to the Delaware Valley German Shepherd Dog Club in Horsham PA. After a 2 hour wait (the judge's plane was late and then it took a long time for her to set up and explain the course to us) and visiting a lot of dogs - and BEHAVING with all the girl dogs (







Hi Neeka, Molly and Heidi!!!!) Gracie was great. 

She was totally aloof to the neutral stranger. Greeted the friendly stranger. Went right to the shaken can of marbles. Couldn't have cared less about the gun shot. Was a little startled by the umbrella but investigated it without any prompting. She walked over both surfaces but is so used to being told to walk around stuff she got off then back on. She couldn't have cared less about the weird stranger. The judge told him to be more animated. Once he raised the stick above his head, Gracie got into her bite work stance and barked her head off. The judge said that was what she was looking for. All in all, very proud of my girl. She scored 26/30!!









A few other folks should be posting soon about how they did........


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go Jen and Gracie!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome, congrats!!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

WOW excellent score !!! 
congrats to both of you


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Way to go Gracie and Jen!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Way to go. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations cousin Gracie! How exciting!
Robbie


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Jen!

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

That's great, Jen! You have every reason to be super proud!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elsie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies....I messed up, it was 26/33 (I didn't realize there were 11 items). She lost 2 points on the neutral stranger because she could not have cared less about the stranger if she tried. It was the most disinterested in something I've ever seen Gracie. She lost 1 point on wire mesh (walked off it twice, weird stranger paid little attention when he walked out of the woods and little attention when he hollared the first time) so she lost a total of 7 points - regardless, passing score and I'm SO proud!!!

Thanks everyone for the congrats!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats Jen!!!!














You and Gracie make a great team!









Kris


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG Gracie and Jen!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jen!!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Good job you two!!!!!!!!

Lu


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

wow, that's great! Congrats to you and Gracie!


----------

